# UK and NZ EW ops



## Brill (Jan 16, 2012)

Call me a geek but this shit still gives me wood.

UK




 
NZ




 
and our lame ass'd info-mercial


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2012)

LOL, that certainly shows a difference in cultures right there.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 16, 2012)

I've been playing around on the NZ Army's You Tube channel for a half hour now. Can't hit shit with the C9 at 500 m.


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2012)

La Roux said:


> I've been playing around on the NZ Army's You Tube channel for a half hour now. Can't hit shit with the C9 at 500 m.


 
What video was that?

Edit: You mean the game right?


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 16, 2012)

pardus said:


> What video was that?
> 
> Edit: You mean the game right?


Yes the game. Some cool videos on there too.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jan 16, 2012)

You better cite the author!! ;)


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 16, 2012)

OMG, stopwatches...

I used to play league on the field where that was filmed, cheap arsed army won't even spring for the diesel to go to a decent location.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jan 16, 2012)

My g/f said the US video was lame and she nearly fell asleep watching it ha ha

What's sad is I have to point towards the NZ video for folks to get an "idea" of tactical SIGINT. This is what you COULD be doing...


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 16, 2012)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> My g/f said the US video was lame and she nearly fell asleep watching it.
> 
> What's sad is I have to point towards the NZ video for folks to get an "idea" of tactical SIGINT.


Yea the US one was pretty lame. If I was influenced by short promos like this I'd be trying to figure out how to be in the NZ Army.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 17, 2012)

NZ military recruiting videos/strategy have  been pretty lame (overall forces I mean, not these specific job ones). The Air Force have this stupid model thing they're doing at the moment, you can move a camera around a model online and then y...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. My mate worked on it, says an ad agency came up with the idea.

Navy one at the moment isn't so bad.

Haven't seen any army ones for a while on TV, the last ones with the stupid cartoon woman were rubbish. Let's see some explosions and guns.


----------

